# Setting stones in wood



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't been able to find much online about this.

I want to make a wood jewelery box in hardwood, and set stone in the outside.

But not just gemstones in their usual form - I want to carve designs, cut the stone to right sizes (they will have to be cut quite small, 1/8" or so in width, and the appropriate length for the piece, and have to be pieced together inside the carving.

How would I go about doing this? Where would I acquire the slab form stones I would need for this - and how would I cut the stone to size?

Then what kind of glue would be best to hold the stones strong?

any help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Where are you located?
I use West Systems epoxy or Loctite Super glue, depending on the size.
Also, depending on the hardness of the stone (I use turquoise and malachite, mostly) you can grind it to a fine dust and add it to the epoxy, making a slurry, then pour it into the cavity.
I over fill using a modeling clay dam. When cured it can be sanded level.


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

I live in the DFW area in texas.

I like that idea of grinding the stone and making it into a slurry. Do you have any pictures of the result that you could post up or pm me? It sure would make things easier than cutting the stone.

I was thinking of something like malachite or amber. Would amber work in this way?

thanks


Gene Howe said:


> Where are you located?
> I use West Systems epoxy or Loctite Super glue, depending on the size.
> Also, depending on the hardness of the stone (I use turquoise and malachite, mostly) you can grind it to a fine dust and add it to the epoxy, making a slurry, then pour it into the cavity.
> I over fill using a modeling clay dam. When cured it can be sanded level.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the link to a mesquite box on which I used the process. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/glock-box-rachel-16753/

Amber would work fine as long as you can get it ground fine enough. My grinding process is VERY manual. I use an 8" steel plate with a smaller removable ring and a 1.5" diameter steel rod to smash it up. 
I use a grease spatter screen to sift it. So, it's crush, sift, crush, sift....etc. Builds up the arm muscles.:laughing:


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

Does it require alot of strength or more endurance?

is there an electric way of doing it?

Also, what is the best way to carve out the designs? I have a plunge router but want to do it by hand. Would chip carving be good enough?

That is a wonderful box! thanks for sharing.

How would I know which gemstones would be possible to grind out and which wouldn't? I could potentially have some fun with different stones, but I don't want to buy something I won't be able to use


Gene Howe said:


> Here is the link to a mesquite box on which I used the process.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/glock-box-rachel-16753/
> 
> ...


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

I also found this, and it looks like they use gemstone in their stuff 

http://www.inlaceonline.com/text/products/kits.html


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

nijabhaava said:


> Does it require alot of strength or more endurance?
> 
> is there an electric way of doing it?
> 
> ...


Nah, it's not all that strenuous. My crusher weighs about 2.5 lbs. I just toss a few small stones on the plate (inside the ring) and sorta drop the steel crusher on them from 3-4" above. Some times I give gravity a little muscle help, too. 
If you are buying from a local supplier, just tell them what you intend to do. They can advise, then. 
I like my cavities to be around 3/8 deep. Ideally, you'll want straight sides, not sloped ones. 
Thanks for the compliment on the box.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.inlandlapidary.com/user_area/howtocab.asp

http://www.rockhounds.com/rockshop/oplc_cab.shtml


----------

